# Using M50 tomorrow - what about the toll?



## RMCF (27 Jun 2009)

Coming from NI tomorrow to see AC/DC at Punchestown, and will have to use the M50.

What do I need to do? I will be in a NI registered car if that matters.

I'm sorta hinting about not paying - can they do anything about it if you don't pay for the toll. Its only a few Euro after all.


----------



## RMCF (28 Jun 2009)

40 views and no replies..

Come on folks, at least one of you must know the answer.


----------



## Kiddo (28 Jun 2009)

You can pay here 
[broken link removed]

AFAIK E-flow only have access to owner details for southern registered cars in order to issue penalty notices..however at €3 X 2, would it kill you to pay it?


----------



## Ann1 (28 Jun 2009)

Am I missing something here. How would he get through the barriers without paying.?


----------



## Kiddo (28 Jun 2009)

Ann1 said:


> Am I missing something here. How would he get through the barriers without paying.?


 
The barriers on the M50 were removed almost a year ago


----------



## bond-007 (28 Jun 2009)

As you have a NI reg, they can do nothing. I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Smashbox (28 Jun 2009)

Wasn't there something that they will chase NI drivers for payment? I seen a link and posted it in a previous thread about it but can't find it now


----------



## bond-007 (28 Jun 2009)

They can try but they ultimately give up.


----------



## TheShark (28 Jun 2009)

bond-007 said:


> As you have a NI reg, they can do nothing. I wouldn't bother.


Neither would I - unlikely they will chase you in NI for €6.
If your concience bothers you just pop into any shop displaying the payzone sign , give them your reg. and hand them the €6 , you will get a receipt.


----------



## bond-007 (28 Jun 2009)

The shops cannot handle NI regs.


----------



## RMCF (29 Jun 2009)

I didn't bother in the end.

We paid 2 x M1 tolls, bought a lot of hugely over-priced food and drink, and bought a tank full of petrol plus more food for the way home, so I gave enough money to the state so as to not feel guilty for the €6 !!


----------



## Complainer (30 Jun 2009)

RMCF said:


> I didn't bother in the end.
> 
> We paid 2 x M1 tolls, bought a lot of hugely over-priced food and drink, and bought a tank full of petrol plus more food for the way home, so I gave enough money to the state so as to not feel guilty for the €6 !!


I look forward to seeing your post in a few months complaining about the over-zealous debt collectors and court summons arriving in your letterbox!


----------



## bond-007 (30 Jun 2009)

That won't happen. I can guarantee that.


----------



## Complainer (30 Jun 2009)

bond-007 said:


> That won't happen. I can guarantee that.


How sure are you?
http://www.independent.ie/national-news/no-free-ride-for-m50-tourists-1360967.html


----------



## bond-007 (30 Jun 2009)

Very very sure. The Indo is eflows propaganda organ of choice.


----------



## Complainer (1 Jul 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Very very sure. The Indo is eflows propaganda organ of choice.


Please do explain more - Why can NI court proceeding not follow from this?


----------



## bond-007 (1 Jul 2009)

Simply there are too many legal hurdles for them to over come. 

None of the legislation used by eflow in the republic has any standing north of Newry. All they can do is attempt to sue the driver for the standard toll of €3. The laws of the UK have held that penalties under contract are unlawful and unenforceable. Also eflow would need to identify the driver as the alleged contract is between the driver and eflow. The Registered Keeper is under no obligation to assist eflow in this regard. 

This is why they use debt collectors who have no legal powers to attempt to collect but by simply ignoring them nothing will happen and they will go away after 2 to 3 letters.


----------



## rochs (1 Jul 2009)

Hi.

I do not know why you are asking the question you have your mind made up not to pay and you are only looking for support to ease your conscience.

It is only €6 why not pay the Toll and be happy you did the right thing.

your Reg will be noted and if your stopped by the police again for some other reason your nonpayment will be shown.

rochs


----------



## bond-007 (1 Jul 2009)

The police will not be interested in such a civil matter.


----------



## Complainer (2 Jul 2009)

bond-007 said:


> All they can do is attempt to sue the driver for the standard toll of €3.


So they could go down this road, if (for example) they wanted to make an example of the driver. Would the driver end up paying their legal costs if he lost the case?


----------



## bond-007 (2 Jul 2009)

I doubt a judge would entertain such a crazy claim given the problems they would have proving who was driving. For €3 who would bother.


----------



## Complainer (3 Jul 2009)

bond-007 said:


> For €3 who would bother.


A company that wants to set an example, perhaps?


----------



## bond-007 (3 Jul 2009)

Would be laughed out of court. Esp in the UK. It simply ain't going to happen. You can scare the timid and weak with well written propaganda but it doesn't change the situation.


----------



## Complainer (3 Jul 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Would be laughed out of court. Esp in the UK. It simply ain't going to happen. You can scare the timid and weak with well written propaganda but it doesn't change the situation.


Unless/until a case comes to court, no-one can say with certainty what will happen. There is always one loser in a court case, so there are lots of people who go to court with absolute certainty of their case who then lose.

For the record, I'm not trying to scare anybody.


----------



## bond-007 (3 Jul 2009)

Can you in all honesty see eflow sending people to the UK to try and collect €3 in a county court? Also with the UK system mediation is now mandatory. A mediator will not allow a claim for the stg equivalent of €3 to go forward when they can't identify the driver. Costs are limited to £30 even if the other guy looses. All that effort for €3 and the most they can get back is £35. It ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Complainer (3 Jul 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Can you in all honesty see eflow sending people to the UK to try and collect €3 in a county court? Also with the UK system mediation is now mandatory. A mediator will not allow a claim for the stg equivalent of €3 to go forward when they can't identify the driver. Costs are limited to £30 even if the other guy looses. All that effort for €3 and the most they can get back is £35. It ain't gonna happen.


They don't have to send people to the UK. They engage a UK-based debt collection firm and/or a UK-based solicitor to look after it for them.

You really don't know how a UK mediator will react unless and until a case goes forward. The benefit for eFlow of course isn't the £35 that they would get from that case, but is the hundreds/thousands of additional income that they get from the NI drivers who read about that case.


----------

